# Buchempfehlung



## Mark (14 Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,
aus gegebenem Anlass möchte/muss ich mich mit der Microcontroller-Programmierung beschäftigen.
Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch für den Einstieg ins Thema empfehlen?
cu
Mark


----------



## Zottel (14 Juli 2003)

Zu welchem Controller?
Und worauf legst Du mehr Wert: Gründliche Einführung oder interessante Anwendungen und "Trick"schaltungen?


----------



## Mark (15 Juli 2003)

Hallo Zottel,
wie gesagt es soll ein Einstieg in die Materie werden.
Trickschaltungen  sind da wohl nicht so hilfreich, also dann die gründliche Einführung.


----------



## Mark (17 Juli 2003)

:?: Na, es wird doch wohl ein gutes Buch zum Thema geben.
Oder doch nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Es gibt hunderte Bücher über dieses Thema am Markt.
Mit welchem Controller willst Du arbeiten ?
Welchen Compiler hast Du zur Verfügung um Deine Software zu erstellen ?
Sollte es sich um einen 8/16 Bit Prozessor z.B. Infineon 80C517A oder ähnlichen Derivaten handeln, empfehle ich Dir den Keil Compiler sowie als
Buch Tips:
Praxis mit dem Keil C51-Compiler - einschliesslich V6.1 und uVision2 - Einfuehrung und Praxis Teil 2
by Michael Baldischweiler
This book discusses the C51 compiler and how it is used with the µVision2 IDE. This book is available directly from Keil Elektronik GmbH. 

Die Mikrokontroller 8051, 8052 und 80C517
by Rolf Klaus
The book describes in detail the architecture of the microcontrollers 8051, 8052 and 80C517. The programming of the controller and all the on-chip peripherals are explained using many examples in assembly language and C written using the Keil development tools. The book was written and is actually used in a course in computer science at the Zurich University of Applied Sciences. Details and examples can be downloaded from http://home.zhwin.ch/~kls/.


----------



## Mark (24 Juli 2003)

Hallo GAWu,

ich will mit keinem speziellen Controller arbeiten, noch besitze ich eine entsprechende Software.
Es geht mir um einen Einstieg ins Thema.

Wenn dies von vornherein mit einer Wahl eines Controllers verbunden ist, wüste ich gerne was ein gängiger Typ ist. Dann würde ich dafür ein Buch nehen. 
Ich bin etwas verwundert, das der Typ des Controller so wichtig ist. Bei einer SPS würde ich mir ein Buch für igrendeine SPS kaufen und fast alles (90%) davon währen für jeden andern SPS-Typ genauso gültig. Ist das bei einem Microcontroller nicht so?


----------



## Mark (30 Juli 2003)

Jetzt habe ich mich für einen Controller entschieden.
Motorola HC11

Kennt jemand hierfür ein gutes Buch?


----------



## rauchende-sps (3 Juni 2004)

hallo mark

es gibt ein paar  bücher über den hc11, z.b.

Michael Rose
Mikroprozessor 68HC11
Hüthig Verlag

Ludwig Orgler
MC68HC11
Franzis Verlag

Arnulf Wallrabe
Microcontroller Praxis mit dem MC68HC11
hanser verlag.

ein Praxisbuch mit interessanten Beispielen.
Oliver Thamm
Hip Hop HC11
Electronic Media

falls du vorhast dir einen hc11 zu kaufen empfehle ich dir
www.electronik-laden.de

da gibts auch andere micros mit entwicklungsumgebungen.
auch gibt es verschiedene freie c-compiler für den hc11.

viel spass


----------



## drfunfrock (28 August 2004)

Mark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> aus gegebenem Anlass möchte/muss ich mich mit der Microcontroller-Programmierung beschäftigen.
> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch für den Einstieg ins Thema empfehlen?
> cu
> Mark



Ich empfehle den AVR mega , weil es für den alles vom InCircuit-Debugger bis zum Compiler (gcc kostet nichts) alles sehr günstig gibt. 

www.avrfreaks.net


----------



## Josef (11 September 2005)

Mark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zottel,
> wie gesagt es soll ein Einstieg in die Materie werden.
> Trickschaltungen  sind da wohl nicht so hilfreich, also dann die gründliche Einführung.



Ich empfehle dir "Programierung des Z80" von Rodney Zaks, weil
ich das Buch komplett abgetippt habe und gerade dabei bin die Zeichnungen
abzuzeichnen.

Es ist allerdings kein Mikrocontroler sondern nur eine CPU-beschreibung.
Es ist aber für einen Anfänger sehr gute CPU (billig ca 3-4Euro) und gross
40 Pin IC Gehäuse im 2,54 mm Raster kann man ganz gut löten.

cu
Josef


----------



## VyRuz (24 Oktober 2005)

hallo,

wir lernen im studium mit dem hc11 umzugehen, mit assembler und mit c.
ich wollte nur mal wissen in wie weit der hc11 in der praxis eingestzt wird!?

mfg


----------

